# Welche wasserkühlung für intel core i5 8600k und palit gtx 1070 dual



## xxxx_ (23. November 2020)

hab das be quiet pure base 600
intel core i5 8600k @ 4,7- 5 ghz
palit gtx 1070 dual
weiß nicht ob ich eine custom wakü verbauen soll oder es eine alternative gibt z.b aio
optik ist nicht wichtig


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. November 2020)

Hi, 
bei dem Setup würd ich mir eher das Geld sparen oder in bessere Hardware investieren.
AiO für die CPU gibt es zahlreiche da hilft ein grober Blick bei geizhals um sich mal zu orientieren.

Von welchem CPU Luftkühler willst du den weg, bzw was willst du mit den neuen Kühlkomponenten erreichen?


----------



## xxxx_ (23. November 2020)

@Morgoth-Aut möchte halt eine bessere Kühlleistung weil wenn ich z.b Beam ng Drive oder gta5  spiele wird es extrem warm neben meinem PC  
hab derzeit einen Alphaföhn super silent v2 muss ja nicht eine wakü sein kann auch eine besser luftkühler sein es soll halt nicht so viel umluft wärme entstehen


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2020)

Und was soll Wasser daran bewirken? Das Wasser selbst wird auch warm und das muss genau so mit Luft am ende gekühlt werden.

Besonders wenn eine Wasserkühlung nicht groß ausfällt wie z.B. mit einer AIO wirst du die gleiche Wärme immer noch haben und ich gehe stark davon aus das du keine 400-600 Euro ausgeben möchtest um Prozessor + Grafikkarte zu kühlen. Ganz davon abgesehen das sich die Kosten mit deinem altem System sich ehe nicht rechnen.


----------



## xxxx_ (23. November 2020)

@IICARUS aber würde wasser die kühlleistung verbesseren
jetzt andere Frage welche Komponente könnt ich  am besten noch aufrüsten


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. November 2020)

xxxx_ schrieb:


> @Morgoth-Aut möchte halt eine bessere Kühlleistung weil wenn ich z.b Beam ng Drive oder gta5  spiele wird es extrem warm neben meinem PC


Wie IICARUS schon geschrieben hat wird eine Wasserkühlung nichts an der Abwärme vom PC ändern.
Deine Komponenten sind zwar kühler, produzieren aber die gleiche Menge an Abwärme. Eine Senkung deiner Raumtemperatur würde sich nur durch eine Reduktion der Abwärme ergeben, z.B.: OC entfernen oder Undervolten, effizientere Komponenten verwenden. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre den Raum zu kühlen oder die Abwärme in einen anderen raum leiten.



xxxx_ schrieb:


> @IICARUS aber würde wasser die kühlleistung verbesseren
> jetzt andere Frage welche Komponente könnt ich  am besten noch aufrüsten


Kommt natürlich darauf an was du haben willst. Mehr Leistung, weniger Abwärme, Beides?


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2020)

Gut, bei dem winzigen Kühler könnte man echt schon drüber nachdenken, aber eine Wasserkühlung ist in dem Fall Stuss.
An der Abwärme an sich wird sich nichts ändern, neben dem PC wird es noch genauso warm -wenn nicht noch schlimmer- wie mit der jetzigen Kühllösung. Das ist 1. kein Problem, weil das, was für uns als warm gilt, für Hardware normale Betriebstemperatur sein kann und 2. ein Problem, welches außerhalb des Gehäuses ist und damit nicht mit irgendwelchen Änderungen der Kühllösung im Gehäuse geändert wird.
Zudem sind die BeQuiet-Gehäuse bis auf eine Ausnahme allesamt nicht gerade auf Airflow optimiert.
Was sind denn die Temperaturen, die so hoch sein sollen?


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

xxxx_ schrieb:


> @IICARUS aber würde wasser die kühlleistung verbesseren


Das Wasser nimmt die Wärme auf und transportiert diese zu einem Wärmetauscher (Radiator) dort wird die Wärme auf die ganzen feinen Lamellen des Radiators abgegeben, damit dann die Luft die hindurch strömt das Wasser wieder abkühlen kann. Eine Wasserkühlung ist daher im Prinzip auch ein Luftkühler, sonst würde die Wassertemperatur ständig weiter ansteigen. Sobald solch ein Radiator die Wärme an deine Raumtemperatur abgibt ergibt sich das selbe was du jetzt hast. Zudem wird deine Grafikkarte wenn sie weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird immer noch ihre Hitze ins Gehäuse abführen und dort muss auch diese Hitze weiterhin an die Raumtemperatur abgeführt werden.


----------



## xxxx_ (24. November 2020)

Die Raumtemperatur beträgt ohne eingeschalteten PC unter 20 grad wenn der Pc unter volllast läuft geht es in Richtung 26-30 grad


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

Und daran wird sich mit einer Wasserkühlung nichts ändern, denn dein System erzeugt Wärme was immer in dein Raum gelangen wird. 
Es ist ja nicht so das Wasser Wärme aufnimmt und dann nicht mehr abgibt.


----------



## xxxx_ (24. November 2020)

dann geht es halt nicht anders 
aber könnt ihr mir eine gut wakü vorschlagen 
danke


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2020)

Für dem Prozessor reichen auch AIOs und wie gut eine Wasserkühlung ist hängt immer von der Verbauten Pumpe und der Größe des Radiators ab. Denn der Radiator bestimmt wie kühl und wie leise ein System wird. Bei einer custom Wakü ist das ganze schon etwas anders, da alle Komponente dazu selbst ausgesucht und verbaut werden. Hier hängt dann alles von dem ab was jeder selbst dazu ausgesucht hat. Du solltest dich jedenfalls mit manchen Infos aus dem Netz und Tests auseinander setzen, da jeder was anderes dazu aussagen wird und man sich etwa ein Bild davon selbst machen sollte.


----------

